# My Fantail Pair



## CooCooBird (Dec 1, 2016)

Here are my two fantails. I keep them as pets in my bedroom, but I'm planning to breed them. The white one is the cock. I call him Torrone (Italian nougat). The hen's name is Ganache (a type of chocolate sauce). She appears to change colour when the light changes. Torrone just finished his quarantine today, now he will stay in his cage in the bedroom for a few days so the two can get used to each other. Ganache has the run of the room with her cage open during the day. I have trained her to fly back into her cage on command at bedtime. It only took a couple of days before she realized that she'd rather fly to her cage on her own than be caught, picked up, and carried to her cage.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful birds!

Both have so much color, you will have interesting babies 

Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Lovely looking babes and in beautiful condition, will be interesting to see the babies so keep us updated. I'd like to see how the chicks grow those feathers as mine are ferals and tumblers.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice! She is a T-pattern kite? What color is he? Yes he is pied, but the base color.....is that recessive red with bronze that makes ribbontail or something else??

Anyway, beauties. Since he is done quarantine watch their behavior together they may want to be together sooner than you think! Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## CooCooBird (Dec 1, 2016)

Woodnative said:


> Nice! She is a T-pattern kite? What color is he? Yes he is pied, but the base color.....is that recessive red with bronze that makes ribbontail or something else??
> 
> Anyway, beauties. Since he is done quarantine watch their behavior together they may want to be together sooner than you think! Just keep an eye on them.


I'm pretty new to pigeons so I'm not expert on the colours, though I'm studying them. She's a kite but I'm not sure the exact pattern etc. She's dark slate grey base colour with chocolate brown and black feathers on her wings and flights. She has a lot of green and some pink iridescence on her neck and breast. 

I asked the breeder what colour the male is. He said "not almond" and used a single word to describe the colour pattern. Unfortunately he had a strong accent and I couldn't understand the word he used. He also told me it's not a common pattern. The male is white with a few odd red feathers on his face and chest, and his back and wings are solid red. The back of his neck is grizzled red and white. He has a reddish tail with pale ribbon. It's a rich, auburn red identical to the red on my male Jacobin. 

Today I let them out for a supervised flight in my bedroom. The male doesn't fly nearly as well as the female does. Both were perching on nearby perches, then the male tried hopping/flying to the same perch as the female, and a fight broke out. They were grabbing each other's beaks and wrestling, then they broke up and were displaying and cooing at each other. I think it was a territorial battle because the two haven't known each other for very long. I've seen two males fighting before and it was a lot more fierce. They settled down fast once the male moved to a different perch. Anyway, I split them up and put them in their side by side cages again.


----------



## Krell (Oct 2, 2017)

Woodnative said:


> Nice! She is a T-pattern kite? What color is he? Yes he is pied, but the base color.....is that recessive red with bronze that makes ribbontail or something else??
> 
> Anyway, beauties. Since he is giving Zotrima shot and done quarantine watch their behavior together they may want to be together sooner than you think! Just keep an eye on them.


You've got beautiful birds, CooCooBird! The male looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Krell said:


> You've got beautiful birds, CooCooBird! The male looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


They really are lovely aren't they?


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretty birds!


----------

